# Hikers Mountain Lion encounter



## 1FastSUV (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure if everyone's seen this already one or not but I'd hate to be looking up at him!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Aug 16, 2017)

That cat looks utterly entertained, and confident.  Not threatening, not hungry, not predatory....just entertained and confident.  It is confident knowing it owns the land, and entertained as it is watching non-threats in its world.  Just like we look at a butterfly.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2017)

There are wolves and mountain lions in the area where I deer hunt.  Truth-be-told I'd rather encounter a pack of hungry dogs on the trail than one pissed off cat as I climb my tree stand in the dark.
Flashlight looking for shiny eyes all the way up to the tippy top of the branches before I climb up in the dark....

*DNR confirms 110-lb. mountain lion killed on road near Bemidji*


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There are wolves and mountain lions in the area where I deer hunt.  Truth-be-told I'd rather encounter a pack of hungry dogs on the trail than one pissed off cat as I climb my tree stand in the dark.
> Flashlight looking for shiny eyes all the way up to the tippy top of the branches before I climb up in the dark....
> 
> *DNR confirms 110-lb. mountain lion killed on road near Bemidji*
> View attachment 19415



  That's a big kitty.

Many years ago at Bridgeport we saw tracks on our trail, the claw prints were bigger than my hand, spread out.  One of the instructors said the cat to whom those paws were attached was likely 175 pounds; always attack from top-down, and usually from the back.  I have never actually seen a cat like that in the wild.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> always attack from top-down, and usually from the back. I have never actually seen a cat like that in the wild.


Yep, and that's why I scan my tree before I climb up in the dark.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 16, 2017)

What kind of fool sees a mountain lion cross the trail in front of them, then decides to immediately follow/hike up on it?!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There are wolves and mountain lions in the area where I deer hunt.  Truth-be-told I'd rather encounter a pack of hungry dogs on the trail than one pissed off cat as I climb my tree stand in the dark.
> Flashlight looking for shiny eyes all the way up to the tippy top of the branches before I climb up in the dark....
> 
> *DNR confirms 110-lb. mountain lion killed on road near Bemidji*
> View attachment 19415


I dunno man. I'm pretty sure that death by mountain lion will be a heck of a lot quicker. From what I understand big cats will usually rip out your throat or snap your neck before they eat you. Mountain lions kinda go for a quick kills since they are solitary hunters. Wolves and wild dogs will eat you from the ass end up, you know, they disembowel and eat their prey while it's still alive. Timber wolves suck, smaller variants that eat ground squirrels and other pest animals not so much.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I dunno man. I'm pretty sure that death by mountain lion will be a heck of a lot quicker


I ain't lookin' ta get killed by em. Just sayin' I'd rather take on the dogs.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 19415


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I ain't lookin' ta get killed by em. Just sayin' I'd rather take on the dogs.


Gotcha


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 16, 2017)

When I was a teenager we climbed from the Temecula Valley up to the Santa Rosa Plateau. A pretty good vertical hike. Halfway up we come across what had to be a mountain lion den. Small bones of rabbits and squirrels everywhere,scat and giant cat prints... there were 5 of us, but we still booked out of there pretty quick.


----------



## CQB (Aug 17, 2017)

An old bushie told me not to turn away and not to do anything rash, just brazen it out with dingos. It came to pass that that was good advice. I got bailed up and stared one down for about 5 minutes before it got bored and walked away. That film looks very familiar.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2017)

CQB said:


> An old bushie told me not to turn away and not to do anything rash, just brazen it out with dingos. It came to pass that that was good advice. I got bailed up and stared one down for about 5 minutes before it got bored and walked away. That film looks very familiar.



Did it eat your baby?


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 17, 2017)

Here's my security guard but I doubt he'd stand a chance against a Mountain Lion or a Wolf.  He's strong as hell and I've seen him kill a raccoon and some groundhogs but a Wolf is another story.


----------



## CQB (Aug 18, 2017)

It's the other other white meat.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2017)

s


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> There are two animal preserves near Lexington, Va. One is a drive through the park, and the other is a "petting" zoo. One visit several years ago there were two very young female lions. They were manageable enough to allow photos with the young cats on your lap. As the young cats were making their way to the studio I could hear the "big cat" growls and sounds right on the other side of the door. We got the pics of my son and his kids with the cats, but the way they sound is ominous.



There is a large kitty preserve nearby.  About twice, maybe three times, a year the local ED gets a worker who got a tad roughed up.  The cats left some impressive scars and the plastics and trauma guys made their dough.

I am happy to see them at the zoo and on TV; I have zero desire to get that close to them.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I could hear the "big cat" growls and sounds right on the other side of the door. We got the pics of my son and his kids with the cats, but the way they sound is ominous.


If you've ever heard a mountain lion scream it will raise every hair on the back of your neck.  I heard one in the distance once in the wild (never saw it).   Damn near pissed myself.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 18, 2017)

Did anyone see the video of the Lion that was raised from a cub in the UK? When it got too big they took it to Africa to be with the big cats in the wild. 
I'm pretty sure it was 5 years later they went back to see him and the full grown lion remembered them. 
At first it looked like the Lion was gonna run up and chomp on them, but he ended up wrapping his big mits around the guys and rubbing his head on them like a little kitten. 
Cool as hell!  
Could you imagine some jackoffs breakin into your house only to come face to face with a 400lb lion. I'd love to have video of that!


----------



## CQB (Aug 20, 2017)

One was an Aussie, Ace Bourke.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 20, 2017)

FREDDY on Twitter


----------

